
The Social Dilemma on Netflix - jay_kyburz
https://www.netflix.com/au/title/81254224
======
jay_kyburz
I finally had a chance to watch this last night. I found it quite slow, but
that might just be because my brain is trained to consume social media.

I also think they spent too long discussing how the apps are designed to be
addictive, and not enough time discussing what I feel is the real problem,
accountability for disseminating false or misleading information. (Which is a
much harder problem I'll admit.)

But anyhow, I wanted to ask the Hacker News crowd, where are the social media
apps designed for people first?

I'd like to see an app where you can post one status update a day, and read
the status updates of my friends once a day. Post in the evening, then read
about my friends in the morning. Perhaps make a comment or two, then not
think, or hear, from the app again for the rest of the day.

No links to the internet, no news articles. Your status update is what "you"
did that day. Also, no public posts, anything you post is visible only to your
friends and family.

If nothing exists, perhaps I'll make it.

